# Problem with loading the product key onto my Lenovo laptop



## topcatcharlieboy (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought a Lenovo S207 laptop from Amazon.co.uk about 2 years ago loaded with windows 7 and at that time it asked me to input the product key but was not accepting it and decided to leave it until now as I have just upgraded to windows 10 but I have always had a problem with windows accepting the product key which is on the reverse of the laptop casing and is still not accepting it now that I have windows 10.

I need to know if I do need to input the product key and if this essential to keeping my system working properly and any help with this problem would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't clarify if that "Lenovo S207" laptop with Windows 7 was bought brand new or refurbished or used from Amazon.
If it asked for the 25-character product key during setup and it didn't accept the one that you provided from its Certificate-Of-Authenticity(COA) sticker and it didn't activate, it shouldn't have allowed Windows 7 to run fully functional for more than 30 days, so I'm curious as to how you got it to run fully functional for 2 years.

I can't find a "Lenovo S207" laptop at the Lenovo support site in the U.K., so we need to correctly identify your laptop.
Go here and then see if you can locate the information that would correctly identify it.
If that doesn't help, go here and make use of the "Detect My Product" app at the top center of the webpage.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## topcatcharlieboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi

Thanks for your quick reply.

Yes it was bought new from Amazon.co.uk and the product key details on the rear of the laptop is what my wife entered without success and with her recently upgrading to windows 1o sheh mentioned to me again about the product key.I have folloed your instructions with regards to visiting the Lenove website and I was waiting for the download after clicking on " Detect My Product" but I then realized that she would need to do this on her Lenovo as I am using my desk top PC .

Is this correct with regards to opening the Lenovo website on her notebook then click on " Detect My Product " and what should she do when it has been downloaded.Thanks for your help much appreciated.


----------



## topcatcharlieboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry the model is Lenovo S206


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Yes it was bought new from Amazon.co.uk and the product key details on the rear of the laptop is what my wife entered without success


It's my guess your wife incorrectly typed in the Windows 7 25-character product key.
It's easy to misread certain numbers and characters. For example: B and 8, G and 6, Q and 0, Z and 2


> Sorry the model is Lenovo S206


Your wife appears to actually have a *Lenovo IdeaPad S206* laptop which appears to have come with Windows 7 Starter Edition.
Here is the U.K. support site for it.
It does not have any driver support for Windows 10, so all of its primary devices may not work with Windows 10.

You might consider contacting Lenovo support via email or chat.
You might also consider purchasing the Windows 7 recovery media disc kit for it.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## topcatcharlieboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks again for your help very much appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

--------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. AND it will be of no use in any case, as after upgrading to 10, that product key for 7 is no longer of any use.

2. I suspect, that the edition of windows 7 that was on the laptop was NOT the Windows 7 starter edition that it came with
and that is why the product key you are using is - or was not being accepted- providing of course that it is NOT being mistyped as my colleague mentioned

3. Whatever key was in use was accepted by Microsoft when it was upgraded to 10 - providing of course that 10 is activated.

4. That computer and its hardware is now recorded on the Microsoft product key licensing registration servers as Windows 10

5. The windows 7 that was on it, whichever it was, is now of no use, as the right to use it on that or any other computer was surrendered when it was upgraded to 10

6. You will not need the Windows 10 Licence details - product key to reinstall 10 of the same edition as you have now - because as I mentioned above it is registered with Microsoft.

7. Your problem arises when and if for any reason you wished to return to the edition of 7 you had
as that is clearly not on the evidence available the key on the COA label

8. This all presumes that Windows 10 has activated

9. Finally with reference to all of the above this puzzles me


> and is still not accepting it now that I have windows 10.


where is it requesting the product key?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Mac:

I rechecked the product specs for that laptop and I misread the pre-installed operating system.
It looks like it came with either Windows 7 Starter or Windows 7 Home Basic or Windows 7 Home Premium.
I have no idea what "Meego" is.










---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

a form of Linux
now obsolete and re-named Tizen
https://www.tizen.org/search/node/meego

*topcatcharlieboy*
that said where topcatcharlieboy is trying to type the product key completely escapes me, if it has upgraded to 10 as of course on a licensed activated 7 using either the online upgrade OR the installation media a key is not required

The only time a key is required in those circumstances is for a clean install


> Follow these instructions to perform a clean installation of Windows 10. If you want to upgrade to Windows 10 for free, follow the instructions in the *Upgrade to Windows 10 using the tool* section. If you haven't upgraded to Windows 10 yet and perform a clean installation, you'll need to enter a qualifying product key for Windows 7, Windows 8.1 or Windows 10


*
*


----------

